# hoyt



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Looking at Torrex XT or Axius. Torrex is $700 Axius $800. Any pros, cons, opinions? Thanks


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

If your certain those are the models you want, shoot them both about 5 times in a row. Then alternate back and forth between the two bows shot for shot until you can decide which one you like more. I recently went and shot a bunch of bows and I shot the rx-5 and ventum, but I didn't shoot either of the models you mentioned so I can't be any help there. My final two bows came down to the rx-5 and the Matthew's v3. I never thought I'd own a Matthew's but it's a damn good shooting bow so it's what I'll be hunting with next season.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Both are very short ATA, 6" brace height too. The Axius is a 2020 model that looks like it is not in the 2021 line-up. What is your DL? If over 27" I would think these would present some string angle issues. You have to shoot them, small so good box/pop up blind bow.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

454 knows his $*:+ when it comes to archery.

Hmmmmmm, now where is @Hoytman5 when you need him????


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Not 100% set on these, have wanted a hoyt and like the price range. I've only had 2 bows. First was a darton handed down, the second a entry level bear I just sold, a 2012 model. Draw length is 27.5


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

aacosta said:


> Not 100% set on these, have wanted a hoyt and like the price range. I've only had 2 bows. First was a darton handed down, the second a entry level bear I just sold, a 2012 model. Draw length is 27.5


The bow shop should be more than happy to let you shoot pretty much anything they have for sale. I'd recommend going and shooting a number of bows in your price range and see what you like the most. I.e when I went we shot 2 hoyts, 2 mathews, a bowtech, a prime, and a pse.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

That is the ultimate plan, bow shop next weekend.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

aacosta said:


> That is the ultimate plan, bow shop next weekend.


Awesome! Have fun and happy shopping lol. I'm the most excited I've been to shoot this summer than I have been in a long time after getting mine. Mine is my first new one.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Well not a hoyt.... haha, ended up with a mathews vertix. Waiting on it to be delivered


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

aacosta said:


> Well not a hoyt.... haha, ended up with a mathews vertix. Waiting on it to be delivered


Congrats! Hopefully the wait won't be too long!


----------

